# Sharpening my knife



## newportbutane (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello guys,

this is my first post here in this forum.

I want to sharpen my knife in the below picture, do you have any recommendation or what tools to use?

Thanks


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well first heat up your knife real hot with your cool butane torch get it real hot then slowly drag that knife across the rock in the picture until its sharp enough to shave with then take some of that green moss on the rock to polish the blade.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.crkt.com/care-and-maintenance/knife-sharpenin
@Urinal Cake sells these. Veff sharpeners.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a Lansky and it suits my needs.

https://lansky.com/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I bought a Lansky and it suits my needs.
> 
> https://lansky.com/


I've been using the Lansky system for 40 years.
I'm on my third set.

I've even used it on the M6 bayonet for my M1A.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If it's dull as a butter knife start with a coarse aluminum oxide stone, then work your way from coarse to extra fine Arkansas stones, finish up with a leather strop.

BTW, it's polite to introduce yourself on 1st post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You guys realize he is here to sell you butane torches don't you? Not to mention who asks how to sharpen a knife on the first post with a cool knife on a rock picture with a freakin butane torch in the picture???? Really???



> About newportbutane
> Biography:
> specializes in producing top-quality butane products, cigar accessories and butane canisters. Its products include butane torches, butane lighters, burners, air sanitizer, cigarette filters and more.
> Location:
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are small and portable
The length allows for an even Strop
Work on anything that needs sharpening
70% cheap than a Lansky and a whole lot less space...







Listed in Classifieds


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You guys realize he is here to sell you butane torches don't you? Not to mention who asks how to sharpen a knife on the first post with a cool knife on a rock picture with a freakin butane torch in the picture???? Really???


Maybe he could demonstrate the torch removing his pubic hair? :vs_lol:

When he gets the knife sharp how it works on a deer.........


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I hate to admit this, but I steal from every one. Yes, I own those same diamond rods, I use mine for cutting choils on knives with a difficult bend to square up the part of the bevel that hits the ricasso.

I also use 3x9 Shaptons, Edge Pro fixtures, every waterstone Ken Schwartz sells, and brass parts off door jams bent and filed to make guides for bigger items, like axes. I even have some old HandAmerican items made decades ago.

But I would add this. I've used every stone they made over the last 24 years. I now know why the ancient togishis of Edo used waterstones exclusively. They are fine grained, uniform, and they slide like cream on today's CPM alloys.

Oh, and as a rookie in this trade, practice, practice, practice. Like any art, mistakes will be made.

Click picture to enlarge.


----------

